# Edmonton K9 gets killed on duty



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/edmonton-police-dog-quanto-killed-during-suspect-chase-1.1487159


----------



## Mark Sheplak (Oct 28, 2011)

Gerald Guay said:


> http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/edmonton-police-dog-quanto-killed-during-suspect-chase-1.1487159


Looks like they recently castrated the police, "In 2010, Court of Queen's Bench Justice Eric Macklin scolded Edmonton police for using excessive force when they shot a man, Kirk Steele, four times after he stabbed a police dog." 

If a suspect has a weapon and is trying to injure an officer, deadly force is appropriate. They should to the same with a police dog that is being stabbed (repeatedly!). 

They should get the dogs protective vests...heat shouldn't be a problem up there.


----------



## Paul Cipparone (Feb 13, 2011)

Does anybody know if & where the dog was biting the perp?


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Mark Sheplak said:


> Looks like they recently castrated the police, "In 2010, Court of Queen's Bench Justice Eric Macklin scolded Edmonton police for using excessive force when they shot a man, Kirk Steele, four times after he stabbed a police dog."
> 
> If a suspect has a weapon and is trying to injure an officer, deadly force is appropriate. They should to the same with a police dog that is being stabbed (repeatedly!).
> 
> They should get the dogs protective vests...heat shouldn't be a problem up there.


 At this time it is not legal to use deadly force on a person trying to kill or injure a service animal in the US.

Protective vests don't neccessarily prevent a dog from being stabbed. A person armed with a knife can easily choose his his target and a vest doesn't cover the entire dog.

Sucks for the team. Never an easy thing.


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

I heard about this from a friend who works up there.. really, really sad.


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

It was certainly a crappy thing that happened that morning. 
I didn't know the officer or the dog In question, but I did all the training for Quanto's brother, a really nice dog. From what I've heard, Quanto was just as nice, and the handler sounds like a great guy (again, training partners know them, I just never had the pleasure).


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

